# Kona Minxy,or Syren



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

Anyone know about these? I'm thinking they look pretty fun.


----------



## Ruckusgti (Oct 10, 2007)

My wife and i checked out the Kona to see how it was compared to her Syren, the Kona is heavy! The Kona was cheaper, but by the time you make it as light, you could have just built a Syren.


----------



## jewels (Mar 17, 2004)

Norco also came out with a new women's specific rig this year, called the vixa. It's a 6" travel Freeride bike tweaked to a women's needs (geo/air shock/angles/etc). Dunno if I'd wanna climb with it for a long time, but it looks like a ton of fun for mostly going down with limited ups.

http://site09.norco.com/bikes/mountain/womens/vixa/


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

Thanks for the input. Did I mentions that I'm 5'2 ? How does the Syren sizing run. I know I would be a small But often times the top tubes are trouble for me. My Safire is a small and it rides well but to upright. Nice trail bike though...


----------



## Ruckusgti (Oct 10, 2007)

KIMBA said:


> Thanks for the input. Did I mentions that I'm 5'2 ? How does the Syren sizing run. I know I would be a small But often times the top tubes are trouble for me. My Safire is a small and it rides well but to upright. Nice trail bike though...


Well my wife is 5', and rides the small with no problem.


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

WOW !! Good news . Can you post a picture, and how did she build it up? Thanks!!! I'm in trouble now $$$$


----------



## Ruckusgti (Oct 10, 2007)

KIMBA said:


> WOW !! Good news . Can you post a picture, and how did she build it up? Thanks!!! I'm in trouble now $$$$


http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=396896
Callmecrash on page 3.
Olny thing i would, and still may change is the fork, a Fox 36 whould be a fare bit lighter.


----------



## KIMBA (May 23, 2006)

Oh Yes !! I must have one Yours is the white one? I love those wheels too. Who built it for you? I believe they are about the coolest bikes I've seen. Finally, a proper mountain bike for us.


----------



## Ruckusgti (Oct 10, 2007)

KIMBA said:


> Oh Yes !! I must have one Yours is the white one? I love those wheels too. Who built it for you? I believe they are about the coolest bikes I've seen. Finally, a proper mountain bike for us.


Yeah the white one is my wifes, she loves it. We had it built in Calgary at Pedalhead.


----------



## Shorelineoftahoe (Apr 15, 2009)

*Norco Vixa*

I just bought the Norco Vixa and I've got to say it is the sickest bike I've ever ridden! I have been riding men's bikes because they are the only bikes with enough plush travel to go to the places I like, but now that I have this bike I can't even believe that I rode all those other bikes before. Whether it be a good sized jump or a little bunny hop to a curb my 110 pounds can maneuver the Vixa over anything at almost any speed, instead of just having to use all my energy on trying just move other bikes just a little. Because it is so light and the front suspension is completely lockable, it makes for a goodb XC pedaler too.I computed to work on it and it wasn't much slower than my hybrid but tons more fun. The low standover height is one of my favorite features of it because is has saved me already a few times.My other choice was a Specialized Safire and after comparing both I realized there is no comparison the Vixa is THE bike to have. With the components that come ons it makes it really hard to build a better women's full suspension freeride bike for the price. The Norco Vixa is honestly in my opinion the best women's specific bike on the market for a woman who wants to do anything, go anywhere, and still keep up with the guys.
Maybe the next step will be for Norco to come out with a line of vixa's for even more savage girls with 6" to 8" of travel bikes......just something to keep in mind  .


----------



## cueTIP (Apr 27, 2010)

My lady owns a Minxy and has ridden both the Vixa and Syren. She definitely liked the siren better, but to quote her "I only liked it $300 better, not $1000 better!". She found the Vixa to be a little less capable on the All-Mountain stuff that we sometimes encounter around here. We have some wicked DH/FR trails that require a full on FR bike, but occasionally require a bit of pedaling up and the Kona just seems to handle that part of the task better. That being said she indicated to me that if we had more tight trails around here and less of the high-speed, big-berm, long-gap style trails she would have been all over the Vixa.


----------



## midgetmafiosa (Oct 8, 2009)

i wanted a bike in this same category; the elusive one that can climb well, too (i need all the help i can get). at just under 5' tall, the 7-8" travel canfield one (with fox air fork and shock - talas/rp23) won out. i love it. i was pointed toward canfield bros. in this thread: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=589830&highlight=itty+bitty


----------

